# Digger Odell bottle



## carobran (Dec 20, 2011)

I got this as a Christmas present(slightly early).It came from his bottles that sold on ebay.


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 21, 2011)

Yo Branden,

 Geeze, I hope you profusely thanked your head master for that lovely gift. Does it have an Odell sticker or other provenance?

 You're laying down on the job, boy. Is it embossed "Prof. Wm. Bress Benedictine The Great Blood Purifier?"

 You should consider yourself blessed to have received this. How come you took such an unbecoming photo?

 What have you found on Professor Bress?

 Do'ya think This is Him?


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 21, 2011)

Yes,...LoL, A group of decidedly good and pointed questions from Surf...Penn Digger also recently aquired one of his bottles from auction.


----------



## carobran (Dec 22, 2011)

I think the embossing is what surfaceone said,i dont have the bottle right now,it was dark so thats the best pic i could get.It has a sticker on the bottle thats says its from the John Odell Collection..[]


----------



## Penn Digger (Dec 22, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  JOETHECROW
> 
> Yes,...LoL, A group of decidedly good and pointed questions from Surf...Penn Digger also recently aquired one of his bottles from auction.


 
 But, I got it cheap!

 PD


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 22, 2011)

Be of good cheer, Mr. Mayor,

 Please do put up a photo and tell us more. Both'a yuz got some glass with a great pedigree. Congratulations.


----------



## carobran (Dec 23, 2011)

Yep,i was gonna try to get the blood powder bottle but when remembered it had ended[],would have really like to had that one,i almost forgot about the bottles,some only had minutes left,this one had a few hours.[]


----------

